# Cannabis Connoisseur or just a Snob?



## undercovergrow (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm curious so I thought I'd ask: you know when you get a bag that looks good but when you smoke it, it has a slight "chemical" taste (mostly on the exhale--most definitely not a good taste) to it? Does anyone know if that is from either chemicals during the grow or during the curing process? If this is the wrong place to ask this question, sorry!!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Its the drying/curing process thats messed it up. Jarred it before it was dry enough and just havent waited long enough for it to cure/ripen.


----------



## sikkinixx (Nov 11, 2013)

I think it is also not flushing the plants properly.


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 12, 2013)

BudBro18 & Sikkinixx thanks very much for the information--wanting to avoid that in any future endeavors I might have!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

No problem. It has nothing to do with flushing. Ive fed plants up until a day or 2 before harvest and they dont taste like "chemicals" because i dry/cure right.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> No problem. It has nothing to do with flushing. Ive fed plants up until a day or 2 before harvest and they dont taste like "chemicals" because i dry/cure right.


My experience as well. I, like most growers, believed that flushing was vital, to go on to do side by side comparissons, and there was no difference in my experience.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yup. I may stop feeding a few days before harvest but at MAX its 3. And thats just to let the roots dry out and the plant finish up. Also i put em in the dark for 3 days. Not sure if it helps but the science says there is less starches in the plant when the lights are off because it uses them at night to power itself, so to speak, So if you harvest at night/after a few days of dark, SUPPOSEDLY, itll be easier to cure/dry because those starches have already started to break down.

Ive tested the darkness thing and it doesnt do much to anything but drying/curing time. 3 days in total darkness with the fans runnin 24/7 shaves about a week off my cure time.


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 12, 2013)

I honestly think the chemical taste comes from, well, to many chemicals. All the growers I know who use MANY bottles of stuff in there grow and finish with their plants dead from over nuting it with bloom foods, bud candy and other so called boosters, always have harsh bud. If you keep her green and happy,have good genetics,dry properly. You should have dank smoke without having to "cure" the bad out of it.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

People do tend to over use flower nutes but even with the right dry/cure youd be able to rescue the most over nuted buds. Ive used too many flower nutes before and its the same process. Just curing longer before that taste/harshness goes away.


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 12, 2013)

so as a noob, does anyone have something specific that the grower is doing during the curing part that causes this chemical taste? that's what i would like to avoid for my own... thanks everyone for responses. it was my first post! 

PS i mean what is going on with the plant not being dried enough--would drying longer have removed it or from the beginning once it wasn't dried enough, you've got that problem? because i have seen where people do "taste tests" on the boards and question why it wouldn't taste like that to them during that time--is this strain specific?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

Its like with fruits and vegetables. Take bananas. If you pick one right off the tree and its still green, and you take a bite into it, it will be very starchy and tough and not very flavorful because all of those cells/cellwalls are still in the growing process even though being picked. So you let the banana sit for a few days. You see it start to turn more and more yellow. This is the "curing" process. Those starches and cells are being broken down because that is the cycle of life. Seed, tree, fruit, ripen, decay, seed, repeat. There is obviously more science to it but this is as easily as i can explain it.

So lets say you bought a bunch of bananas. And lets say they all ripen really fast except for one. Then you would throw them in the freezer to stop the ripening process right where you want it. But that one your froze too soon would still come out green and "uncured" or significantly less cured because even though freezing slows the process down it can still happen over extended periods of time.

That is essentially curing. You pick a fruit, wait for the natural process of chlorophyll and other compounds to break down until it is "ripe" then either ingest or store in an appropriate container. 

Hope this helped out haha.


----------



## little butch (Nov 12, 2013)

I just answered this for someone else yesterday. When you pour all these chemicals on your grow, where do you think they end up ? I been doing this for fourty five years and I can tell you from personal experience that they end up in your lungs !! The damage is cumulative, and when you get to my age you will wish you had flushed. I've been in tne hospital from trashing my lungs..I have flushed for a long time now and the lungs are getting better. Not much fun in a non-legal state telling the docs you fried your lungs. The crap they sucked out of me was tested and was full of fertilizer chemicals. You young guys think you are bullet proof when you are young, but you will pay for your lack of attention to detail. Peace & be kind


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 12, 2013)

little butch said:


> I just answered this for someone else yesterday. When you pour all these chemicals on your grow, where do you think they end up ? I been doing this for fourty five years and I can tell you from personal experience that they end up in your lungs !! The damage is cumulative, and when you get to my age you will wish you had flushed. I've been in tne hospital from trashing my lungs..I have flushed for a long time now and the lungs are getting better. Not much fun in a non-legal state telling the docs you fried your lungs. The crap they sucked out of me was tested and was full of fertilizer chemicals. You young guys think you are bullet proof when you are young, but you will pay for your lack of attention to detail. Peace & be kind


Wow, that's very interesting! I sure would like to see some of your medical records. This is something I've never heard anything about at all. Did the hospital run tests on the stuff they pulled out of your lungs? If so, what tests did they run. I've spoken to my Doc and he's never heard anything about your type of condition, or about testing for chemicals in your lungs, other than solid particles such as asbestos. Please they us more.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

that is not true.... Whether its a salt or an organic compound that gets broken down, nitrogen is nitrogen and is used exactly the same in every plant. It goes in through the roots, and is used to build different parts of the plants. Not directly like a brick would build a house, but like all the components of concrete mixing together combining and changing into a different form.

Commercial farmers dont flush, so either EVERYTHING we have ever eaten is as bad for us as unflushed weed, or flushing doesnt do anything. 

Its like the fruit thing i was saying. Take a bite of an unripe fruit and tell me you dont taste "chemicals" over sugars.

So if i ate nothing but the best grown organic/synthetic fed fruit but it wasnt flushed (like was done for the entire existence of man) than i would be ill and have a build up of said "chemicals" in my liver, kidneys, etc... Which no one has....

Youve smoked for over 40 years.... No matter what you smoke, smoke going into your lungs, no matter how pure, is not good/"natural" and will lead to premature failure or be more prone to problems. Likewise with alcohol. There is worse shit in our air than the shittiest weed grown with the shittiest nutrients. Let alone what is in cigarettes.

Unless you foliar feed with high dose nutes very shortly before harvesting, there shouldnt be any of the original compounds from your nutrients, in your buds. If the nutrients are powder/crystalized when used that could lead to airborne chemicals that could very well get into your lungs.

Do you live near any type of fertilizer plant? Or something similar? Its most likely an environmental factor playing a roll in you lung issues.

Since youre over 40 it could even be asbestos related.

Last nail in the coffin... nitrogen is the majority of our air, and is a key nutrient in alot of things life cycles, and we breath it in every day in higher doses than we give our plants.... so for there to be chemicals, that are similar to the ones you are feeding your plants, in the fluid in your lungs, it is not a surprise to me because they are most likely in the air you breathe every day.

No disrespect is meant in this reply, just facts.


----------



## SeymourGreen (Nov 12, 2013)

I definitely feel like some people can get carried away with their "knowledge" of marijuana. Like very time you come over, they want to give you a full biology and chemistry lesson on THC and throw in a botany class on the best way to grow. I just want to chill and smoke my weed man lol...


----------



## SeymourGreen (Nov 12, 2013)

A lot of times, growers will spray the bud with a chemical to give it that strong skunk smell and that can give it that chemical test. I prefer my bud all natural. The skunk smell resonated around your apartment/house and is hard to get rid of. I have the spray bottle product called Squelch that totally gets rid of any odor including dank weed smell but i'd rather just not have to worry about the stench at all.


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Flushing is to remove the chemicals trapt in the bud still which give it that chemical catpiss smell. If your ashes are black you have not properly flushed and you are smoking chemicals which harm the lungs and throat. If your ashes are white you have properly flushed the fertilizers out of your bud.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2013)

Ashes are black or white. Lol.

You do realize that anything that is burnt sufficiently will produce white ash. Burn a piece of paper, it burns black, burn it some more, it goes white. The colour of ash has nothing to do with flushing.Or are you seriously trying to tell me that there are no chamicals whatsoever in tobacco? 

My own anecdotal evidence would also tend to disagree given that my ash was always white and i never flushed. Shit. Now what?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> Flushing is to remove the chemicals trapt in the bud still which give it that chemical catpiss smell. If your ashes are black you have not properly flushed and you are smoking chemicals which harm the lungs and throat. If your ashes are white you have properly flushed the fertilizers out of your bud.



they are not "chemicals" they are starches and unconverted sugars. that is whats harsh and nasty about it. Also the leafy taste is from excess chlorophyll

im not throwing anything in anyones face. Just showing those what is truth and science and what is myth so those who are less educated dont get caught up in the hype people put into certain things that they are basing on very little concrete evidence.


----------



## little butch (Nov 12, 2013)

Bud bro...I will admit that in the early days I tried anything and everything nutes, however, your truth by science is simply misguided confidence in what YOU have come to believe. Argue all you want. It wasn't your lungs they sucked a pound of nasty jelly consistency like flem. It was in fact tested and the list of and the strength of fert related compound was huge. You believe "your" truth and we'll see what your lungs are like when you are in your sixties, if you don't flush. No animosity, you just haven't been where I have, and really are not qualified to make a blanket statement, if you haven't been there. Science is nice, but reality can bite you in the ass. Peace & be kind


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

But so many people dont flush.... So many people have smoked for longer than me and even you and there arent people showing up in hospitals eveveryday.

I know growers who grow for dispensaries and dont flush......... Is there anymore to be said? They run panels and panels of tests for molds and insecticides and everything that can harm a patient with cancer, a lung condition, or other serious ailments. Wouldnt you think there would be a test to see if your bud isnt flushed?? And if it really caused such tragic things than there would be a test done. right?

Not everything i said was rock hard science, most was and alot was based on how other fruits and flowers work. The facts were interlaced based on my knowledge of the subject. Which, compared to some people on here, is little. But to most its what you need to know.


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm almost 60 and I've smoked cannabis and ciggys since the early 70's (quit ciggys 3yrs ago). I'm sure the majority of cannabis I've smoked was not flushed and my recent chest X-rays and physical showed no signs of nutrient chemicals at all. I'm sure I would have been notified about it if there was any problem. I'm skeptical about contributing your physical ailment to unflushed cannabis smoking. Why is it this is the very first time I've heard about this? I would think that the anti-cannabis people (law enforcement agencies, etc.) would jump all over this type of medical evidence to use in their campaign. Medical conditions like you have discribed would have been all over the news. I gotta say, I call B.S. on this.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

exactly! fox and the likes would have a field day with that info.

i feel like he lived near a fert plant that blew up or something similar hahaha. monsanto is probably raining down chemicals so that the farmers have to buy the high resistance crop from them. haha


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_nutrition#Functions_of_nutrients

its wiki but its more than likely true. Read the different nutrients and what they do. None of them say:"go into fruits and sit there as original element waiting to be flushed/used at the end of flowering"


----------



## sikkinixx (Nov 13, 2013)

Look, it's like this, if you really want to know, find out for yourself. Next time flush some, not others, dry some more then others, burp longer ect. I didn't arrive at my conclusions from blind opinion or believing whatever people on RIU say, I did side by side comparisons. I swear by flushing. I think feeding past 6 weeks is a waste of money and detrimental to the plants, but that's just my opinion from my experience. I think when it comes to curing, drying to the point of feeling like you might have over dried it is also important in the smell and taste front. The only way to find out for real is to conduct your own controlled experiments. Your set up is different then mine or anyone else's so ignore the rules and be your own boss.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

I ran the same strain for a little over a year and thats what i did.

Through my own, less than scientific, but with the same clone. Tested with a week to 10 day flush, a 2 week flush, then no flush. On the no flush i do scale back the amount of nutrients slightly. But never more than 25%. Also, I never "flush" the plant with excessive amounts of plain water. Ill give it plain water but just the usual amount to give me some run off like always.

From my conclusion, you lose alot from the 2 week flush, not as much from a one week flush. Mainly density and overall yield. I developed calcium and magnesium def as well. For people growing with anything besides a super soil type mix, flushing doesnt work, in the sense that you cant not give your plants anything for that long of a time. With peat/coco or hempy and even straight dirt. Unless its enriched to the point of super soil than its not going to be able to last 7-14 days in the ripening/swelling phase of the plant. It just never made sense to me not to be giving the plant nutrients. 

If you feed with the right amount, ph right, and dont go too hard with your bloom ferts, then youll never have to flush.

If you over do the ferts, or have a ph problem then i would encourage you to "flush" your plants with plain ph'd water. But it wouldnt be for more than 3-5 days and then would continue with nutes after.


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2013)

By my experience, different strains have different tastes. They range from a skunk spraying you in the mouth to a pine taste to a fruity taste. I was told once that if a weed ashed black in a bowl, it was not cured and had lots of nutrients. Grey is some nutrients, and white is no nutrients in the smoke. Not sure if this is just a myth but I have been going by it. I dry my plants for 3-4 days then jar/burp them for a couple weeks and they seem to be really smooth and decent tasting. 

Who knows what the grower was doing with the weed you are smoking. I use very light nutes and a couple weeks of curing is just fine with me. If I used what the nutrient bottle recommended my plants would be dead and if anything lived the bud would taste like pure chems I am sure.


----------



## sikkinixx (Nov 13, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> I'm almost 60 and I've smoked cannabis and ciggys since the early 70's (quit ciggys 3yrs ago). I'm sure the majority of cannabis I've smoked was not flushed and my recent chest X-rays and physical showed no signs of nutrient chemicals at all. I'm sure I would have been notified about it if there was any problem. I'm skeptical about contributing your physical ailment to unflushed cannabis smoking. Why is it this is the very first time I've heard about this? I would think that the anti-cannabis people (law enforcement agencies, etc.) would jump all over this type of medical evidence to use in their campaign. Medical conditions like you have discribed would have been all over the news. I gotta say, I call B.S. on this.


Haha. It's not about health. It's about enjoyment. Believe what you want.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 13, 2013)

this is total bull shit... where does this skumk spray come from?????



SeymourGreen said:


> A lot of times, growers will spray the bud with a chemical to give it that strong skunk smell and that can give it that chemical test. I prefer my bud all natural. The skunk smell resonated around your apartment/house and is hard to get rid of. I have the spray bottle product called Squelch that totally gets rid of any odor including dank weed smell but i'd rather just not have to worry about the stench at all.


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2013)

My weed smells like skunk because it is skunk. 

As for a skunk spray I am not sure of this but I do not see why some one would not make one. There is a market for sprays.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah people are crazy. grow good weed, dry it appropriately, and cure to your liking. Doesnt matter if you use miracle grow and jacks classics or AN and the most expensive soil/soilless, or even hydro. NONE of those factors make much of a difference, except, SUPPOSEDLY, and im saying that in all caps for a reason, SUPPOSEDLY, soil grown is SUPPOSED to develop SLIGHTLY more flavors from the more complex micro nutes found in soils or made by the beneficial bacteria. But ive smoked hydro flushed, hydro not flushed, soil/soiless flushed and not flushed. ALL the same. You just get better yields by feeding those last 2 weeks.

The ash thing is not true like stated above. If you burn something fully and at a hot enough temp it will turn to white ash, if you burn something slower and shorter itll turn blackish gray. I roll some good blunts everyday and my ash comes off greyish white because i roll em good so they dont burn too fast or too hot and dont refuse to rip and burn too slow haha.


----------



## little butch (Nov 14, 2013)

I did not make my statement to say everyone will go through what I did if they don't flush. Perhaps ther was something particular to MY body that encouraged retention of certain things. I don't know. I do know that medicine is not an exact science, but then neither is growing weed. All you have to do is read this thread and enjoy the total dissent between posters, and every one of you thinks you are right. Myself, I'll believe the Mayo Clinic rather than some fool that is absolutely sure he is right, based on supposition and word of mouth from another inflated ego. I wasn't trying to force anyone to change, just a caution. Do as you wish, I'll be the first to agree on your rights. However, if you read anything in the scientific vein, you know that established laws of science are often found to be wrong, just saying. Peace & be kind.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 14, 2013)

Im not saying what im saying is fact. Just that, most plants do the same thing with nutrients, thats fact. So if you had chems in your lungs from unflushed "fruits/buds" than wouldnt we all have chems in our kidneys/livers from unflushed "fruits" such as apples or pears?

Im never going to say a medical facility is wrong about what is in your lungs, but there are many ways things like that can get into your lungs and smoke/eating something other than said chemical really wont do too much to ya unless saturated in those chemicals in a way that the plant wont use them. And if you put too many nutes in your water, they will precipitate out in the soil, which will cause you to need to "flush" them either out of the soil or into the plant by using plain water. But you cannot "flush" the nutrients of of a plants buds because they most likely have been converted to other compounds. Its like saying you have to flush out the UV light from your plant so you dont smoke it. The nutrients and light and co2 get broken apart by the various parts of the plants and converted or used in making sugars/starches that are usable to the plants for energy. That, is science. 

Also, the fact that there is no one else on this whole site or any of the other marijuana forums, or the internet for that matter, claiming anything remotely close to this makes it seem even more like an environmental issue with where you live or maybe a job you used to work at back in the day, before they had all the uptight safety regulations they have now a days.

Just think, if you dont use distilled water to hit a bong, technically your vaporizing all the nasty chems in there that are added back into the water, and since your body doesnt convert them into usable products, like plants do, they can precipitate and collect in your lungs. So maybe youve been smokin over cleaned bong water for 50+ years.

For anyone of your age, no disrespect on age, there were alot of things different back then compared to now a days, and those could all be major factors.

Maybe you had pneumonia and the nutes collected into that liquid through another source decades ago.

Its an occam's razor. the belief the simpler to be right, than the one in a million thing, until that one in a million thing is proven with solid facts to cause it to be the more simple.

I never mean any disrespect when posting, unless it is given, and get a little emotionally involved in my post occasionally and stick to my guns. But i can assure you its based on solid knowledge and logic. My own testings. If i had the capabilities, id run some unflushed bud through a GC against some flushed bud. Testing for all available compounds.

We need Mre Duck to come here and drop some true scientific knowledge on us all.


----------



## little butch (Nov 14, 2013)

Actually, you are closer to right than I gave you credit for. This is a case of combination of causes, but could still be relevant to those with pre-conditions. Ny nervous system and lungs were lightly 20% compromised by a brief encounter with chemicals in Vietnam. Mayo tested the goo and ferts were not the only thing there. Many different things that bonded to areas of the lungs that showed minor damage that Mayo tells me they believe to be Caused by Agent Orange. So you see the ferts were not the sole cause, but a contributer. You were basically correct based on the info you had. No hard feelings, it's nice to have people with a bit of intelligence on the site. Obviously you can think and spell. Peace and be kind.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 14, 2013)

wow, i think this is the first thread about flushing that has ended kindly and not in need of mods deleting/banning it. haha

I would say agent orange probably had a large deal to do with it. Who knows what that shit can do. Hope your condition improves and thank you for fighting for our country. 

Maybe try vaping for a little or not baking places out so much? Even marijuana second hand smoke isnt good for anyone.


----------



## little butch (Nov 14, 2013)

I do now vape almost exclusively, but every once in a while I gotta smoke a bowl, just for the difference in the high. For the first fourty years I Was tokin, there was no such thing as a decent vape except the old lidded metal pipes. 
Thanks for the kind words, things are much better now than when I come home in 72. Getting off the plane in NY was disgusting, protesters screaming "baby killers", and having food, spit and yes, cups of shit mixed with urine on us. Most were stoners and some liberal asshats,but I did get the last laugh. Those poor fuckers didn't know I was carrying a very large supply of Nam, Laos , And Thailand's best genetics. I would have loved to have shown them what the 81 st AB was all about, but it was enough of a media circus, that a soldier would have been crucified for stomping heads. 
Nice chatting with you. Peace & be kind.

Plus rep +


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 14, 2013)

It sounds like the nutes in your lungs could be attributed to something other than cannabis smoking. I don't understand why a Dr. would immediately jump to the conclusion that cannabis was the source of the nutes in your lungs. Maybe just one of those "out of touch old school" doctors that despise cannabis because it was illegal and only "Hippies" smoked it, when he was brought up. I just can't help thinking that the Gov. and the press would have a field day with any hard evidence of this.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Nov 15, 2013)

being a connoisseur or snob doesnt have anything to do with the flush. you can be a snob or connoisseur if you dont grow. i would consider a connoisseur as one that would like a nice environment and everything kind of the same each time they smoke, clean bong, need weed, clean fingers, hemp wick or glass wand for taste, maye they just take one nice hit and are good for a couple hours and do it again. a snob is someone who thinks they are a connoisseur who are definitily not. snobs seem to talk about how much they smoke and think they are cooler for that, they have a dirty ass bong and think its the best ever. got not so great weed and torch the fuck out of it with a lighter. ruining the taste of smoke and hit. snobs= fake connoisseurs


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2013)

dank smoker420 said:


> being a connoisseur or snob doesnt have anything to do with the flush. you can be a snob or connoisseur if you dont grow. i would consider a connoisseur as one that would like a nice environment and everything kind of the same each time they smoke, clean bong, need weed, clean fingers, hemp wick or glass wand for taste, maye they just take one nice hit and are good for a couple hours and do it again. a snob is someone who thinks they are a connoisseur who are definitily not. snobs seem to talk about how much they smoke and think they are cooler for that, they have a dirty ass bong and think its the best ever. got not so great weed and torch the fuck out of it with a lighter. ruining the taste of smoke and hit. snobs= fake connoisseurs


Very well put  My view is that the snob is someone who talks about something becaue of what it is sold as, not what it is. E.g someone who talks your ear off aobut the £80 bottle of wine he's poured you without being able to offer a single original observation on it's tastes and characteristics. a weed snob in my mind is someone who brags about what they are smoking, how much it cost, where it came from, but nothing about what it really is. Or the £500 bong they are smoking from somehow being a form of proof as to the validity of their opinion.


----------



## Nizza (Nov 15, 2013)

i understand using a little bit of bloom boosters in a big planter with plenty of N, early or mid flower, but come mid flower you most likely have used up the N in your soil, and have to use an N feed now. Since i use coco which is inert, i use dyna gro foliage pro throughout the grow, with everything nice and green all throughout the grow.
I like the fact that its good on its own and i don't need all the other crap, but i also use the pro-tekt, and a cal-mag(because i'm in coco). In soil, the foliage pro can be used on its own (but i like to use the silica additive)


how do yall feel about carbo loads?
I use humboldt honey and i like the product, and don't have to use much.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nizza said:


> i understand using a little bit of bloom boosters in a big planter with plenty of N, early or mid flower, but come mid flower you most likely have used up the N in your soil, and have to use an N feed now. Since i use coco which is inert, i use dyna gro foliage pro throughout the grow, with everything nice and green all throughout the grow.
> I like the fact that its good on its own and i don't need all the other crap, but i also use the pro-tekt, and a cal-mag(because i'm in coco). In soil, the foliage pro can be used on its own (but i like to use the silica additive)
> 
> 
> ...



I love dyna gro. i use the grow and bloom. I used to use cal/mag but dont use RO anymore so i dont really need it. Only other thing is snow storm ultra and the occasional molasses. Id probably just get molasses and snow storm ultra instead of a carbo loader. Unless you found one really cheap cause theyre just sugars and vitamins. Little bottle of snow storm will run you 10-12 bucks and molasses probably no more than 5. Both should last you 6 months to a year depending on size of set up.


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 17, 2013)

thanks sikkinixx - in order for me to even start an experiment, i needed to know generally what my conditions should be and what i need to do for a control. i am all for experimenting on my own and coming to my own conclusions, but i don't know what i don't know--so i'm asking.


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 17, 2013)

budbro18 i've really enjoyed all the information you gave me throughout this thread!! i particularly enjoyed your info on your own experiment, and look forward to doing my own with the new information i possess!! Thanks very much. Can't +rep you until i spread some around, but thanks again! 



budbro18 said:


> I ran the same strain for a little over a year and thats what i did.
> 
> Through my own, less than scientific, but with the same clone. Tested with a week to 10 day flush, a 2 week flush, then no flush. On the no flush i do scale back the amount of nutrients slightly. But never more than 25%. Also, I never "flush" the plant with excessive amounts of plain water. Ill give it plain water but just the usual amount to give me some run off like always.
> 
> ...


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 17, 2013)

little butch, i'm curious if you've also smoked cigarettes? i would agree with you that perhaps your body is doing something different with what you've inhaled over your lifetime.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Nov 17, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> Flushing is to remove the chemicals trapt in the bud still which give it that chemical catpiss smell. If your ashes are black you have not properly flushed and you are smoking chemicals which harm the lungs and throat. If your ashes are white you have properly flushed the fertilizers out of your bud.


Cannabis plants are from the same family as stinging nettles and stinging nettles also have that acrid aroma (or, as you so eloquently phrased it 'that chemical cat piss smell').
Are people going around the worlds green spaces to spray all the nettles with chemicals also?

Can you support a single one of your statements with any supporting evidence?
I'm guessing 'No'.

These old wife's tales seem particularly popular within the pothead crowd but mostly they can be easily exposed as incorrect assumptions or perpetuated urban myths.

And it's 'trapped'.
There is no such word as 'trapt' FFS!


----------



## DJapeshit (Nov 24, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> No problem. It has nothing to do with flushing. Ive fed plants up until a day or 2 before harvest and they dont taste like "chemicals" because i dry/cure right.



Please, Sir BudBro18, please tell me how you dry/cure. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 24, 2013)

DJapeshit said:


> Please, Sir BudBro18, please tell me how you dry/cure. I would greatly appreciate it!



I kill the light 3 days before harvest and keep the fans runnin 24/7. This step helps the most ive found.



Then, after those 3 days, i trim them all lightly leaving a little extra sugar leaf on and take them all off the stem. I have a spin pro so instead of the recommended 15-20 revs i give it 10ish.



Then i get my dry net, pack the buds to the point that theyre touching one another but not on top of each other, then close my closet.

First 24 hours i dont open the door. After that i open and give the buds a toss, check for any mold which i never have, and prop the door open a few inches to let air flow through.

Since its winter i do the full day shut. In summer its cracked open the first day and opened a little more the second.

3rd day i usually have the door open about 1/3 of the way. Make sure to check em everyday and give em a tumble to flip em all over.



The next day i throw them all into a tupperware. Something thats not super air tight but doesnt give the buds alot of breathing room.

By now theyre crispy on the outside so they need the confinement.

Let em sit in the tupperware for 2-3 days depending on the season/humidity. Making sure to empty them out and give em a little tumble to pull the ones in the center to the outside and vice versa.

Thats it. Its nothing technical. Your standard dry/cure with a few little extras for me. I used to use my tent but production is so quick i cant leave it empty for that long. Stuff in veg needs to flower! haha



The darkness helps alot in the dry/cure. Helps the plant dry out slowly over the 3 days. The buds pull alot of moisture out of the stems. Im not sure if they actually pull it through the stems or absorb it through the air but ive always noticed the stems shrink a little after the 3 days.


*The main point of all of this:::*


*The darkness really helps break down the left over starches earlier to get a jump on the cure. Those starches are what people mistake for "chemicals/nutes"
*

Hoped this helps!


----------



## johnnynice (Dec 12, 2013)

As far as flushing goes, weed is legal (at least medicinally) in several countries, so why doesn't someone just officially test it? Where are the botanists? You'd think there would be a few botanist pot-heads out there. If flushing does nothing then it is a pretty widespread misconception, a simple test to prove it can't be that expensive


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 12, 2013)

johnnynice said:


> As far as flushing goes, weed is legal (at least medicinally) in several countries, so why doesn't someone just officially test it? Where are the botanists? You'd think there would be a few botanist pot-heads out there. If flushing does nothing then it is a pretty widespread misconception, a simple test to prove it can't be that expensive



Its because its still federally illegal so no matter how many state/city forms you have that say its legal the DEA can come crashin through your door no matter what and take your whole life basically.

Also, there are many great misconceptions on many sites from defoliation to flushing to "snake oils" and the only way to see through the bullshit is to do it yourself and figure it out. But i can tell you that dispensaries that do tests on strains to make sure there are not molds/chemicals sprayed on the outside would be able to tell if the person didnt flush or not and i know that they wouldnt be able to tell that because it doesnt do anything besides drop your yield. It doesnt work like that haha.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 12, 2013)

johnnynice said:


> As far as flushing goes, weed is legal (at least medicinally) in several countries, so why doesn't someone just officially test it? Where are the botanists? You'd think there would be a few botanist pot-heads out there. If flushing does nothing then it is a pretty widespread misconception, a simple test to prove it can't be that expensive


Because people that know botany don't want to waste there time on forum myths.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 12, 2013)

Test won't prove anything..there will always be nutes in your bud
There are supposed to be nutes in your bud...its the misconception that they are what is giving the harsh hot acrid taste that is burning chlorophyll and starches, causing this flushing issue...
The ash from smoking is literally the nutes..flushing does not even remove nutes from bud or even cause the plant to deplete itself..it creates an abscission layer in the fan leaves, that's their job..this abscission layer keeps the nutes in your bud..flushing will not lower amounts in the bud and stops it from producing to its fullest

you can alter the way your herb burns with nute ratios..tobacco growers know this..weed growers for some reason only look to other weed growers or tomatoes ha..potassium expands when heated and slows the burn, calcium will add weight to your ash and make it whiter...the list goes on...chlorinated nutes negatively impact burn as does ammoniacal n....none of this is hard to find..common knowledge in the tobacco biz.. weed growers for some reason abandoned all prior knowledge and felt like starting over... they don't flush because they know what's going on..the problem is newbs just start growing this plant without taking the time to learn about it..I mean truly understand it..as any other profession would do..whether growing tobacco or a pharmacist...you should understand all the nutes not just the 16 or main 3..why are bloom foods important? How might p effect gpp? terpenes are synthesized from gpp..same with potash, extremely important .. seems to be an increasing trend, I keep hearing green leaves till harvest and no bloom foods and effing "kiss" lol kiss reminds me of high-school....all these "myths" would be easily debunked if people spent some time studying what they are trying to do...

Sorry...kind of went on a rant


----------



## johnnynice (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, I'm sold for now, I don't think I'll be flushing much then, and perhaps I'll look for a book on tobacco growing. Sorry quizoking, I couldn't fully grasp what you were trying to say, what were you saying about green leaves until harvest?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 12, 2013)

Yea sorry....that was sort of me just venting some uncle ben bull

Its cool if your still lost...your new(or just not on much)
I'm pretty familiar with most of the riu locals


----------



## johnnynice (Dec 12, 2013)

little butch said:


> Bud bro...I will admit that in the early days I tried anything and everything nutes, however, your truth by science is simply misguided confidence in what YOU have come to believe. Argue all you want. It wasn't your lungs they sucked a pound of nasty jelly consistency like flem. It was in fact tested and the list of and the strength of fert related compound was huge. You believe "your" truth and we'll see what your lungs are like when you are in your sixties, if you don't flush. No animosity, you just haven't been where I have, and really are not qualified to make a blanket statement, if you haven't been there. Science is nice, but reality can bite you in the ass. Peace & be kind


Is there any safe way to ask for evidence of this? What about a picture of documentation with all names and addresses blocked out,or is that too risky/inappropriate/not allowed?


----------

